# Flying Thread 2........or 3!!



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Always interested in aircraft, especially the 747.

Just returned from Mallorca, and travelled both ways in a DC10-30.

Anyone know anything about these aircraft? Seems it was first flown in 1970, and that the 30 may have first flown in 1981. It is a very large aircraft with something like 370 passengers, and the large engine in the base of the tail makes it very different. I was very impressed with it, but the seats are a little cramped for long legs. I liked the aircraft, and it seemed very solid in build.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Did you go with Mytravel? found this discussion board through google,









http://www.plane-mad.com/view_topic.php?topic=229

Jason


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Very interesting!

Yes, I did go with MyTravel..for the first, and *LAST *time!!!!!









The original aircraft for the flight had a technical problem, so the DC-10 was brought in to replace it. The flight out was delayed at Manchester Airport for 8* freaking hours*, and I was extremely pissed!!!









The flight back was delayed for 30 mins.

If this is an example of travelling with MyTravel, it will be the very last time I fly with them..............make no mistake!!!!

The DC10-30 however, was a very interesting plane to fly in!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Antonov-24 made in Ukraine - a regular for me, sit near the back it's warmer, the thin skinned hull is warmed up by the exhaust from the engine. They are very noisy inside earplugs or a Walkman are a good idea


















Tupolev-134 I often fly on these when I go to Chelyabinsk very heavy when landing seem to drop out of the sky!










Yak-42 I quite like these, they are designed to take off from primitive airfields, can take off and land on two engines and fly on one (don't know what landing on one engine is like!). If you fly economy you normally enetr the cabin through steps that drop down at the rear of the plane between the two lower engines


















One thing that all Russian planes have in common is an internal fitting that wouldnt be out of place in a 1960's bus! I quite like it


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Try to see if the Pilots wear Pojots









Im flying tommorow morning to Amsterdam with some mates for 'the culture darling, honest!!'







EasyJet special so my expectations arnt that great for the flight!!

Jason


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Tulips and Windmills Jason?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yes Alex, Tulips and windmills........









Jason


----------



## Kenny (Feb 25, 2003)

Griff

I seem recall the DC10 at first had problems with the cargo door blowing out in flight, leading to loss of cabin pressure and subsiquently crashing. Also reported were engines falling off!

There is more info in this link http://www.super70s.com/Super70s/Tech/Avia...craft/DC-10.asp

I flew in a Continental Airways DC10 to Newark NJ in 1999 and recall the aircraft in flight entertainment dated to the Boeing 747/777


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Yes Alex, Tulips and windmills........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's â‚¬75 although I think the tulips might be extra


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Kenny (Feb 25, 2003)

What's better than roses on your piano.......tulips on your organ!!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Griff bring us back on topic please


----------



## Kenny (Feb 25, 2003)

Sorry chaps...couldn't resist the old one.









In my reply above about the problems encountered with the DC10, the aircraft went on to become a tried and trusted workhorse.

Best ever aircraft I've flown on....got to the Boeing 777. First flew in one to JFK and noted it only had TWO engines to cross the Atlantic.









Found out afterwards the MTBF for the engines were far in excess to those of the engines on the 747. Also taken a 777 from Singapore to Manila in the Philippines.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Griff bring us back on topic please


 Know what you mean........the speed posting of quick comments does get a little wearying................anyone got more info on the DC10...........where's EricP?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Kenny said:


> Griff
> 
> I seem recall the DC10 at first had problems with the cargo door blowing out in flight, leading to loss of cabin pressure and subsiquently crashing. Also reported were engines falling off!
> 
> ...


 Good link!!!!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Griff,

My apologies for hijacking the thread,but I feel I must say something.Most of the members here do speedpost,myself included.

Most topics on the forum tend to go off topic at some time or another,but it is only most of us having fun,which is why we are here.









It is never meant to annoy the original thread poster,but it happens.It is a like a conversation,we all go off at tangents when having a converstation with friends,one topic leads to another.

No disrespect meant


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2004)

I remember the DC-10 as having probably the worst safety record of any western aircraft in my lifetime.

The pictures of the passenger bodies hanging from trees in France when the cargo door blew off.









However that didn't stop me from flying in them on a few occasions to the US.

They seem to have been superceded now on the transatlantic routes by the twin jets, 767, 777 or the big 4's 747 and A340.

Another three engined plane that I used to fly across the Atlantic was the Lockheed tri-star, bloody thing couldn't get all the way, always had to refuel in Gander.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Griff,
> 
> My apologies for hijacking the thread,but I feel I must say something.Most of the members here do speedpost,myself included.
> 
> ...


 No disrepect taken Alex, but the threads do sometimes get to be more like a chat room than a forum. That is my opinion, and you don't have to agree. I prefer to see more detailed info./opinions in the threads, and on this particular one I find the topic of certain aircraft types very interesting!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

neil said:


> I remember the DC-10 as having probably the worst safety record of any western aircraft in my lifetime.
> 
> The pictures of the passenger bodies hanging from trees in France when the cargo door blew off.
> 
> ...


 I thought there was something about the doors...........useful and interesting info.......thanks!


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Griff,

Ever thought of installing MS flight simulator on your computer and having a go - you would love it.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Might just do that, but hardly in these days!!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2004)

Griff said:


> Might just do that, but hardly in these days!!


Got a bird on the go have you Griff?









BTW Hello Garry, nice to see you back.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Cheers Neil,

I think you're right, I reakon he's up to the old horizontal aerobics..........


----------

